# scam alert



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

WARNING!!! SCAM ALERT!!!










Be on the lookout for this girl and her friend. They are hanging out around the big 24 hr Tescos car park. When you are putting your shopping away, they ask you for a lift to McDonalds. They are very convincing and very hot! Once in your car this one takes off the clothes and starts climbing all over you, while she keeps you busy the other one takes your wallet! I had mine taken on the 7th, 8th, 10th, twice yesterday and probably again tomorrow.

Tescos sells wallets for £2.99 but I found some at the Poundland for only £1 so I bought all they had. These two harlots not only take your wallet but you never even make it to McDonalds-- so I've already lost 10 kgs!

Keep a lookout for them (I find that lunch time and around 5:30pm are best).

merry X-mas


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Class! Gonna check out my local Tesco.

PMSL :lol:

Merry Christmas and a Happy Hogmanay to you.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great copy & paste from Facebook :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

msnttf10 said:


> Great copy & paste from Facebook :wink:


always one


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > Great copy & paste from Facebook :wink:
> ...


There's always a killjoy Brian :roll:

Happy Xmas mate


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

:lol: Old but gold


----------



## Larken93 (Sep 13, 2014)

Seen this ages before but totally forgot about it and just made me laugh all over again I did wonder why so many TTs are at tescos lately


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Roadtrip to Scotland then!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Very funny


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Blimey hope I am too late! :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dammit, only one spare seat!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> Dammit, only one spare seat!


You only need one spare seat ;-)


----------

